# Snakes in a cafe!



## euphorion (Feb 19, 2011)

Snake has no charm for angry diners

20 stitches???


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 19, 2011)

OK who was it ???
speak up


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 19, 2011)

i swear i have seen this posted twice today,,, may be wrong though


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 20, 2011)

Some one has some serious anger management issues


shooshoo said:


> 20 stitches???


It wasn't the snake that did the biting!


----------



## zard (Feb 20, 2011)

wonder if they will charge him for having the reptile out in public


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 20, 2011)

zard said:


> wonder if they will charge him for having the reptile out in public



They would have to find him first...


----------



## euphorion (Feb 20, 2011)

Fuscus said:


> Some one has some serious anger management issues
> 
> It wasn't the snake that did the biting!


 
Yeah i realised that, but still, that must have hurt!


----------



## Colin (Feb 20, 2011)

> Things began to calm down until another patron at the restaurant said the snake's owner looked like "Dickie Knee" the character from comedy TV show Hey Hey its Saturday that consisted of sprout of black hair topped with a cap and mounted on a stick.



hey dickyknee, you been to melbourne recently? :lol:


----------



## IgotFrogs (Feb 20, 2011)

lmao thats just what or who i thought of .... maybe they didnt mean a head on a stick Hrmmmm lol .....


----------



## remington (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like hozer


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 20, 2011)

shooshoo said:


> that must have hurt!


 No argument there!


----------



## Australis (Feb 20, 2011)

It really does look like dicky-knee, its a fair call.






Victoria Police Online News Centre - Snake charmer


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 20, 2011)

Australis said:


> It really does look like dicky-knee, its a fair call.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does not look any thing like me ....


----------



## Colin (Feb 20, 2011)

dickyknee said:


> Does not look any thing like me ....



I agree brett.. the hats a totally different colour


----------



## -Peter (Feb 20, 2011)

remington said:


> Looks like hozer



Hoser in a wig is what someone else said.


----------



## dossy (Feb 20, 2011)

thats a smart snake...it knew if it got involved snakes all over australia would suffer so it stayed out of it haha.

wow biting some1s ear off for calling you a name :s
mind you why did the other guy let him get that close to bit off his ear?


----------

